# A One Inch Capacity Collet System For A Small Lathe



## aametalmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

Great job but i would have just turned a new body from bar stock...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 9, 2011)

I bought some blank chuck plates from http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_search.php?criteria=chuck+&amp;Search1=Search 
but now i make my own. Http://www.lathe.com Scott Logan has some rough cut durabar that Logan makes their backplates from and they are reasonable but unthreaded. 

http://www.tools4cheap.net/search.php has both threaded back plates and a back plate already in ER-32 so that will save a lot of work...Bob


----------



## Getter-Done (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for this very informative post I want to make one of these for my Atlas 10 inch.
I was thinking of 5C collets at first,Then after some reseach and your Impresive post I am going with ER-40


----------

